# Northern Indiana



## Big Chris (Sep 19, 2010)

Sub looking for work for the winter. I'm closest to Warsaw, Rochester, and Plymouth. I've got an 05 Chevy 3500SRW with a Boss 8' Superduty straight blade.


----------



## Big Chris (Sep 19, 2010)

Not too far from South Bend either. I forgot to mention I also have wings on the plow and will have a TGS07 spreader before season starts.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Private Message me when you get a chance..


----------



## Big Chris (Sep 19, 2010)

kpmsnow;1100327 said:


> Private Message me when you get a chance..


The site is not letting me send a PM. I probably don't have enough posts. Could you PM me?

Thanks Chris


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Chris call me 708-670-8504


----------

